# Which paper and printer to choose



## Wim Tienhoven (May 4, 2016)

Hi all,

If i would make a transparant Acrylic blank, with a printed image glued onto the tube, which paper and printer do i have to use?

Paper: Is it recommended to use the thick glossy paper, i would assume it is?

Printer: would Laser or Inkjet be advisable?

As I am going to buy myself a new printer this weekend, i thought this might be a nice moment to find out about this.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## longbeard (May 4, 2016)

I would use Testors decal paper. Inkjet printer has worked fine for me.



Harry


----------



## thewishman (May 4, 2016)

Inkjet works well, laser has never worked for me for printing to be cast in polyester resin.

It sounds odd, but I use label paper for this application. Avery 18163 works very well, not sure if it is available in Europe. Avery has an online design and print tool that I use to prepare the design/artwork that is easy to use - you can design individual labels or a whole sheet of the same. I start with a blank label template and experiment. I do each label different and then I test to get the correct size - for the test I print on plain paper. Then I go back and adjust the art and print the label.

Free Online Templates | Labels, Business Cards, Greeting Cards, T-Shirt Transfers | Avery Design & P

I wish you good luck and great results!


----------



## Wim Tienhoven (May 4, 2016)

longbeard said:


> I would use Testors decal paper. Inkjet printer has worked fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry





thewishman said:


> Inkjet works well, laser has never worked for me for printing to be cast in polyester resin.
> 
> It sounds odd, but I use label paper for this application. Avery 18163 works very well, not sure if it is available in Europe. Avery has an online design and print tool that I use to prepare the design/artwork that is easy to use - you can design individual labels or a whole sheet of the same. I start with a blank label template and experiment. I do each label different and then I test to get the correct size - for the test I print on plain paper. Then I go back and adjust the art and print the label.
> 
> ...



Tx for answerring. 

I will try both but want to start on the Avery labels, love that idea.

Do you attach them directly to the tubes or?


----------



## Edgar (May 4, 2016)

Check out this tutorial in the IAP Library by Cody Walker (cwalker935).

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/label_casting.pdf

Cody makes some fantastic label, photo, stamp, etc. castings & this tutorial explains his technique. I'm sure that he'll also be happy to answer any questions you might have if you send him a PM.


----------



## thewishman (May 4, 2016)

I attach then directly to the tubes.


----------



## Wim Tienhoven (May 5, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Check out this tutorial in the IAP Library by Cody Walker (cwalker935).
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/label_casting.pdf
> 
> Cody makes some fantastic label, photo, stamp, etc. castings & this tutorial explains his technique. I'm sure that he'll also be happy to answer any questions you might have if you send him a PM.



That one i like . Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 5, 2016)

Cody references a "Clearcote" with a "green label". Does anyone know which product to which he's referring, or have a product number? What other options are there for clear coating and is it really necessary?


----------



## thewishman (May 6, 2016)

I don't add a clearcoat.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 7, 2016)

thewishman said:


> I don't add a clearcoat.



Good to know. One less thing for me to screw up! :wink:


----------



## franka (May 11, 2016)

I am trying to cast a rebel flag for a bolt action pen. Print on Avery label sized to fit tube. But when I Pell the backing off and wrap the tube the ends of the flag are not even. It is like the bottom of the strip is wider than the top. Should I just use a boarder and just overlap for the seam or overlap the flag. Just trying to hide the seam or overlap. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 11, 2016)

franka said:


> I am trying to cast a rebel flag for a bolt action pen. Print on Avery label sized to fit tube. But when I Pell the backing off and wrap the tube the ends of the flag are not even. It is like the bottom of the strip is wider than the top. Should I just use a boarder and just overlap for the seam or overlap the flag. Just trying to hide the seam or overlap. What am I doing wrong.



That's a little hard to visualize. Can you post some pics?


----------

